# Multi pics (shell dwellers)



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Most of these are of my male. He's a ham for the camera.









male









female









male again









another female









male again









face shot


Enjoy!


(taken with my Nikon D80 with 60mm f/2.8 macro lens and a flash over the tank)


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Great pictures! I love those blue eyes!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks!


Their bodies may not be colorful, but their pretty eyes make up for it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

These are fantastic, Kristin! Really great


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Beki and Leah! These are probably my easiest fish to take pics of.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Awwww, such cute little boogers! I still want some.
(and still want that camera. lol)


----------

